# Anyone doing any diy this weekend?



## gavroche (6 Oct 2017)

I will be putting a T&G pine ceiling in my shed to replace the existing plaster board one , tomorrow. Forecast is rain so I doubt I will take the bike out . Don't know about Sunday yet.


----------



## pplpilot (6 Oct 2017)

Mrs pplpilot is away this weekend with the childerbeasts. So I dare say there will be a bit of diy...


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Oct 2017)

I may well have to pop into work to change a 22mm elbow that is weeping. Its a crimp fitting so may just go pop.
the registerd Emergency 24 hr plumber service cant come until monday ...


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Oct 2017)

Working on the wiring in daughter #1's new house at the moment. Probably have the weekend off tho as bikes must be ridden


----------



## Lonestar (6 Oct 2017)

gavroche said:


> I will be putting a T&G pine ceiling in my shed to replace the existing plaster board one , tomorrow. Forecast is rain so I doubt I will take the bike out . Don't know about Sunday yet.



Does this mean we should avoid the area？


----------



## snorri (6 Oct 2017)

Lonestar said:


> Does this mean we should avoid the area？


Only if unhelmeted.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Oct 2017)

If I started on the house this weekend I'd be going for a good few years.


----------



## Stephenite (6 Oct 2017)

Tomorrow I'm lupin-bashing and log-chopping.


----------



## Mark Grant (6 Oct 2017)

I did a quick job this morning then came home and built a couple of raised beds, then fettled the bikes ready for tonights Fnrttc to Brighton.
May do a bit more on Sunday.


----------



## winjim (6 Oct 2017)

Picked up the keys today so will be inspecting the new house to see what needs doing. First job is removal and replacement of the broken asbestos roof on the garage, but I'll get a man in for that.


----------



## Markymark (6 Oct 2017)

My wife keeps nagging me about doing the diy. If I said I'll do a job then I'll do it, I don't need reminding every 6 months.


----------



## arch684 (6 Oct 2017)

scraping more wallpaper because I could'nt be arsed yesterday and today and just went out on the bike


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Oct 2017)

Nope. I'll be at work instead. Though I may be tempted to 2nd coat the woodwork in the spare room on Sunday night after a 12hr shift, that way the rooms ready for masking and walls painting next week...


----------



## Bazzer (6 Oct 2017)

Think we have a leaking dishwasher inlet, as my wife pointed out a suspicious water trail in the kitchen this afternoon when the dishwasher was running. Deep joy dragging that bastard thing in and out of its place, as the only way it comes out is by firstly moving out the washing machine next to it.
Need to go over to my Mum's during the weekend to refit a built in bedroom cupboard shelf I have repaired following water damage from a roof leak. Then more repair to the water damaged plaster before repainting the inside of the cupboards. All through entrance gaps not wide enough for my shoulders to fit through.
Also sand down and then mask and spray a repaired picture frame.

Early morning bike ride should put me in a better frame of mind.


----------



## MarkF (6 Oct 2017)

I have the back door to varnish, garage wood fascias to replace, dining room to do completely + lighting, 2 porch windows (misted up) units to replace, the remaining ivy out back to take down and a fence to put up. I am overwhelmed.

It's just too much work, and it's boring, so me and MrsF have decided to go on the lash tomorrow afternoon in Leeds instead.
.


----------



## MikeG (6 Oct 2017)

Yep, as always. I'm in the middle of building this, as I have been for the last 3 years:


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Oct 2017)

I shall be reminding the rest of the football team of my inadequacy by asking them which one of them can come round and fix my latest calamity (knocking over the outside lighting with the lawnmower, since you ask...). It provides them with some entertainment as I try to guess which tradesman I need to do various jobs.


----------



## Drago (7 Oct 2017)

Was going to finish doing the fences with redneck creosote, but man flu has pit paid to that.

PS @Marmion nice hat matey.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> Was going to finish doing the fences with redneck creosote, but man flu has pit paid to that.
> 
> PS @Marmion nice hat matey.


I thought it rude not to wear it...
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/blue-op-strip-on-avatars.224711/post-4985247


----------



## PaulSB (7 Oct 2017)

For some weeks now I’ve been telling my wife replacing the lights underneath the kitchen wall cabinets is a rainy day job. 

Unfortunately it’s raining here this morning..........,,


----------



## lutonloony (7 Oct 2017)

Mrs LL has told me I am finishing the bathroom tiling today.


----------



## vickster (7 Oct 2017)

DIY? As in 'do it yourself'? 

Don't be daft


----------



## gavroche (7 Oct 2017)

Marmion said:


> I (knocking over the outside lighting with the lawnmower, since you .


Were you carrying the lawnmower above your head to knock the light out?
It is a lot easier if you keep it on the ground.


----------



## alicat (7 Oct 2017)

Refitted the front door Yale lock and the catch on the lounge double door. Won't be using that decorator again.


----------



## stephec (7 Oct 2017)

vickster said:


> DIY? As in 'do it yourself'?
> 
> Don't be daft


My thoughts exactly.

I have tools in my hands most days at work so doing the same thing at weekends has never appealed to me in the slightest.


----------



## vickster (7 Oct 2017)

stephec said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> I have tools in my hands most days at work so doing the same thing at weekends has never appealed to me in the slightest.


I work so I can pay people who know what they are doing to do this stuff


----------



## midlife (7 Oct 2017)

alicat said:


> Refitted the front door Yale lock and the catch on the lounge double door. Won't be using that decorator again.



Did they paint over them?


----------



## gavroche (7 Oct 2017)

New ceiling done, now a nice cup of coffee and petit pain au chocolate.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Oct 2017)

MikeG said:


> Yep, as always. I'm in the middle of building this, as I have been for the last 3 years:
> 
> View attachment 377317
> 
> ...


I love the soft corners.


----------



## alicat (7 Oct 2017)

> Did they paint over them?



No, the front door lock doesn't 'catch' any more. Not sorted that one yet. And the screw in the lounge door also stops the catch operating. Obviously never checked his work.


----------



## stephec (7 Oct 2017)

vickster said:


> I work so I can pay people who know what they are doing to do this stuff


Same here, I'll attempt some things myself though, being a tight Northerner.

Although I draw the line at decorating, I fail to see how anyone can enjoy wrestling with soggy rolls of paper, a job for the professionals.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Oct 2017)

PaulSB said:


> For some weeks now I’ve been telling my wife replacing the lights underneath the kitchen wall cabinets is a rainy day job.
> 
> Unfortunately it’s raining here this morning..........,,



Sadly B&Q don’t stock the replacement lights I need. Had a long conversation with a complete stranger in B&Q who turned out to be an electrician and made a few suggestions for suppliers. Google could be my friend. 

Made up for lighting disappointment by fitting 19 new kitchen cupboard handles. 

Mrs Paulsb seems happy. Leastways she made me a cup of tea.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Oct 2017)

I can only admire those able to achieve DIY. I was only thinking the other day, for my parents generation it was second nature but for me I wouldn’t even attempt it. Well done all those that do.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Oct 2017)

I'm with @vickster and @stephec on getting someone to do it for me. I like to think I'm helping keep the unemployment statistics down.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Oct 2017)

No chance whatsoever. Hate it with a vengeance. In the same camp as gardening, housework and shopping.


----------



## toffee (7 Oct 2017)

Got to replace a radiator in my daughter's bedroom as the current one looks like it's going to spring a leak.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Oct 2017)

I've been busy this last week,painting the flat i'm moving into. I've had to fill some fairly large holes and cracks in with plaster. One of the most heartbreaking sights is having thought you'd done such a good job on that wall,only to see the whole filling of plaster just fall out before your eyes. Persevere and you'll eventually get it right. I've now painted out that horrible purple with a coat of white. I'm off today to buy some nice and friendly magnolia. Then when that's done i'm going to gloss the woodwork(white)then wait for the carpet fitter.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Oct 2017)

Ordered a new diverter valve repair kit for the boiler.
Its started sticking and clanking ,23 quid kit and an easy repair.

It will be the PRV next as i need to release the pressure to fix the diverter , which usually upsets that. So another £3.50 on the boiler .
I feel like a unpaid carerer for this old boiler


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Oct 2017)

Mostly gardening but my daughter has moved gutters up near top of the list:






And some that look like they were never finished and left decades ago:


----------



## gavroche (8 Oct 2017)

Here is the ceiling ( or part of ) in my man's cave. Much better than plasterboard.


----------



## toffee (8 Oct 2017)

toffee said:


> Got to replace a radiator in my daughter's bedroom as the current one looks like it's going to spring a leak.
> View attachment 377577




Oh well diy came to an end when I discovered this on opening the packaging of the new radiator.









Going out on my bike now


----------



## Fnaar (8 Oct 2017)

DIY?
Hell no!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Oct 2017)

gavroche said:


> Here is the ceiling ( or part of ) in my man's cave. Much better than plasterboard.
> View attachment 377640
> View attachment 377641



The orange (red?) Spesh looks rather sexy. 

Why have you got three 'Stanley' knives?


----------



## gavroche (8 Oct 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> The orange (red?) Spesh looks rather sexy.
> 
> Why have you got three 'Stanley' knives?


Tools tend to accumulate over the years. I have 4 electric jigsaws as well, don't know why. By the way, the white board on the ceiling drops down. I use it in winter to put my tablette on it when I use the turbo.


----------



## MikeG (10 Oct 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I love the soft corners.



Thanks. They make a big difference. However, they cause a difficulty when rendering because there is nowhere obvious to stop at the end of a days work.


----------



## stephec (10 Oct 2017)

Fnaar said:


> DIY?
> Hell no!


Miss Goodbody?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Oct 2017)

gavroche said:


> Here is the ceiling ( or part of ) in my man's cave. Much better than plasterboard.
> View attachment 377640
> View attachment 377641


Is that a time machine? 2019 calendar at the ready.......


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Oct 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Mostly gardening but my daughter has moved gutters up near top of the list:
> 
> View attachment 377611
> 
> ...



Failed to get this done so having parts delivered for the weekend.

And maybe installing a new oven.


----------



## MikeG (12 Oct 2017)

I finished the rooves on the porch today:


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Oct 2017)

I've been changing the hopeless pneumatic toilet flushes at work for cable push button items.

Plumbing firms quoting 450/500 per apartment!!!

Ive done them for work at an agreed £50 including parts and fitting. So work makes a little for my time. Units cost a whopping £12.50 each
I did 8 today and 8 more tues and weds.
This country is full of firms that steal from all care and nhs providers.

25k to do 50 apartment flush changes..no wonder were all paying through the nose if this is whats being charged


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Oct 2017)

I'm doing a bit of DIY every weekend.. but i never get round to it.


----------



## Nonethewiser (13 Oct 2017)

Not if I can help it. But it's not always my decision


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Oct 2017)

User said:


> We’re putting artificial grass down at the front of the house, to be topped with plant pots and* rusting sculptures*.



I'll alert the Newcastle police then...


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Oct 2017)

User said:


> We’re putting artificial grass down at the front of the house, to be topped with plant pots and rusting sculptures.




You'll be hoovering the garden then 

I did a large play area for step son So kids can play..oys really good


----------



## Salad Dodger (15 Oct 2017)

Mrs Salad and I are busy decorating her dad's new flat, in anticipation of him moving in, in perhaps 2 weeks time. The only problem is that he lives about 65 miles from us, so we have been doing a lot of miles this week....

Today, I thought I would award us a day off, and stay home with my feet up.

Then our drains stopped working, and I had a not so lovely morning unblocking all sorts of horrible stuff.........


----------



## simon the viking (15 Oct 2017)

Mrs V (with about 2 mins warning) decided to pull up hall carpet as it was mucky (and Cream in colour) it needed professionally cleaning again....

So she decided to pull it up and see what was underneath with a view to cushion floor or laminate going down.... We now have a fetching concrete floor in the hall.

I couldn't help as still on a fortnight of taking it very easy ref Doc after nearly a week in hospital with septic kidney. Back at work end of next week. But Doc saw cycling magazine in hospital and banned me off the bike for 4 weeks...

It was a struggle watching her pull the carpet and grippers up then lift them in to the car then out again at the tip on her own but don't worry I coped....

And goodness knows how long it will be before we decide on what to put down in the carpets place... Could be a few weeks/months


----------



## Nonethewiser (15 Oct 2017)

Nice and warm here today and I got punted out into the garden with orders to clean the weeds from the front patio. A thankless task at best I find, which is why Madam doesn't often volunteer herself  I'd like to say that it was a fun afternoon but then I'd be telling porkies


----------



## toffee (15 Oct 2017)

toffee said:


> Oh well diy came to an end when I discovered this on opening the packaging of the new radiator.
> 
> View attachment 377648
> 
> ...



Well got the radiator replaced in the week. Fitted it yesterday and daughters room is now very toasty.

Went out for a ride this afternoon ignoring the foot high grass that is our front and back lawns. That's for another day or even year.


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Oct 2017)

What's best method to clean blocked external drains?

The gutter piping isn't quite finished but I thought I'd test it and noticed the drain was blocked with mud. I clawed as much as I could out but it's still blocked. One other is fine. Another on the other side of the house is blocked.

Baking soda and vinegar?

Buy some rods and poke it?

Pressure washer..?


----------



## screenman (15 Oct 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> What's best method to clean blocked external drains?
> 
> The gutter piping isn't quite finished but I thought I'd test it and noticed the drain was blocked with mud. I clawed as much as I could out but it's still blocked. One other is fine. Another on the other side of the house is blocked.
> 
> ...



Whichever you have at hand for starters, if it is mud I would have thought the jet wash.


----------



## MikeG (16 Oct 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> ........Buy some rods and poke it?.....



Rods, but don't poke it. Fit the screw attachment things, and wind that clockwise* into the blockage and then pull. You'll bring chunks off at a time, until you finally break through. A pair of Mollgrips clipped onto your rods helps turn them (and don't forget to wear gloves, and clean your rods straight away whilst they're still wet).

*Because if you go the other way you'll unscrew the joint between two rods, and then have the fun of fishing a lost rod out of your drain.


----------



## MikeG (16 Oct 2017)

I was back on the porch today. The first three panels consumed an awful lot of render, but more importantly, took two coats and a long time to dry. I decided to pack out the Savolit board with another sheet so that I could finish with a single coat of render, and that coat would go off relatively quickly. So, I glued & screwed some board on like this:







This still gave room for squeezing render into the rebate. Then it was just a question of applying the stuff and troweling it up at the appropriate time, then sponging it. Half a day's work, then a few hours doing other things before coming back to do the sponging:











Tape on, above, then tape off: 






You'll note that I've also done the fillet up the canopy roof. That gets cleaned up tomorrow, as does the oak.


----------



## Tin Pot (16 Oct 2017)

MikeG said:


> Rods, but don't poke it. Fit the screw attachment things, and wind that clockwise* into the blockage and then pull. You'll bring chunks off at a time, until you finally break through. A pair of Mollgrips clipped onto your rods helps turn them (and don't forget to wear gloves, and clean your rods straight away whilst they're still wet.
> 
> *Because if you go the other way you'll unscrew the joint between two rods, and then have the fun of fishing a lost rod out of your drain.



Cheers - am I okay blasting it with the pressure washer first (as I have one), before I buy some rods?

I don't really know what pipes are like external underground. I assume they're not as flimsy as the internal ones under the floorboards.


----------



## MikeG (16 Oct 2017)

You should be. I assume that there is no water backing up behind the blockage, because if there was then a pressure washer wouldn't be any help. I do prefer rods, though, because once the blockage is cleared you'll not only be able to feel if there is any damage causing the blockage in the first place (often a tree root or a displaced/ broken clay pipe), but your rods also measure out exactly where the problem is. This gives the exact location of where you need to start digging.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Oct 2017)

That infill panel background looks awfully like wood wool slab, very popular in the late Sixties and early Seventies. Is it the same stuff?


----------



## MikeG (16 Oct 2017)

Yep. It is Savolit Plus. Shredded wood with a cement-based binder. Breathable, and a great base for lime render. Most people mistake it for Strawboard, or Strammit (sp?).


----------



## slowmotion (16 Oct 2017)

MikeG said:


> Yep. It is Savolit Plus. Shredded wood with a cement-based binder. Breathable, and a great base for lime render. Most people mistake it for Strawboard, or Strammit (sp?).


I once saw a lump of what looked like straw in the snow at the top of a ski lift in Austria, and decided to give it a playful kick. Despite wearing ski boots, it nearly broke my toes when it turned out to be wood wool slab.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Oct 2017)

Installed an oven last night.

Planted four grapevines this morning in the dark.

I stand astride DIY like a King!


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Oct 2017)

Can anyone recommend a book on DIY?

This looks good and comprehensive but may be too American and too expensive at nearly £50

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Troublesho...#mediaMatrix_secondary_view_div_1508492463498


----------



## petek (20 Oct 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Can anyone recommend a book on DIY?
> 
> This looks good and comprehensive but may be too American and too expensive at nearly £50
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Troublesho...#mediaMatrix_secondary_view_div_1508492463498



49p plus postage from Amazon partners here..
Excellent book
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Readers-Di...06&sr=8-1&keywords=Readers+Digest+book+of+DIY


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Oct 2017)

petek said:


> 49p plus postage from Amazon partners here..
> Excellent book
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Readers-Di...06&sr=8-1&keywords=Readers+Digest+book+of+DIY



Any idea how much detail it goes into in repairing electric ovens?


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Oct 2017)

Mowed around the south east corner of the garden to clear it out, put in a chiminea, some paving slabs, and two chairs and tried it out as an autumn relaxation spot.

Changing my ideas from Italian, to camp style. Want to hang some lamps in the tree. Get something to cook sausages in the chiminea. Something to store beers out there in.


----------



## screenman (20 Oct 2017)

I am going to make some floating shelves scaffold planks, in truth I am going to work out how to make floating shelves from scaffold planks.


----------



## screenman (20 Oct 2017)

I am going to winterize the swimming pool and get the helicopter pad cleaned, either that or pickup some leaves.


----------



## derrick (20 Oct 2017)

Been DIYing all week, the weekend is for riding.


----------



## DanZac (20 Oct 2017)

Can one of you DIY geniuses pop round mine to strip, paint and re-hang the bedroom cupboard doors that I stub my toe on every time I get up for a wee in the night so I can go out cycling and avoid more grief from the Mrs please?


----------



## MikeG (21 Oct 2017)

That's magic paint you're planning to use @DanZac. It might just be easier to shut the cupboard door, but if you've got some toe-avoidance paint, by all means carry on.


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Oct 2017)

Fixed the washing room door.

Drain still clogged.


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Oct 2017)

DanZac said:


> Can one of you DIY geniuses pop round mine to strip, paint and re-hang the bedroom cupboard doors that I stub my toe on every time I get up for a wee in the night so I can go out cycling and avoid more grief from the Mrs please?



Stop sleeping in a cupboard?

How on earth are you stubbing your toe on a cupboard door?


----------



## gbb (27 Oct 2017)

A week off this week so...
Monday, our bedroom ceiling painted, 2 coats of duck egg on three walls and woodwork glossed.
Wickets trade Matt white...very good.
BQ Colours duck egg...utter rubbish.
Looked at some Valspar paint, remembered that was rubbish last time I used it.
Went to Wickes and got a can of theirs, much better.

Weds...
Cieling in living room (18ft x11 ft) done. 
Woodwork glossed. 
Walls are all ok.

Thursday..
Didn't really intend doing any but looked out at a long since broken post on a 4ft trellis type fence to keep the dog off the lawn....enough, picked up a used short post I knew was at my mum's, down to Wickes for some concrete, stripped off the trellis panels, cleaned and repainted them, fit new post and re-erect. Just a nice few hours work, no rush, sun was out.

Today, well this evening, trying to resurrect an abandoned Henry Hoover. Stripped back, motor resistance should be IRO 50 ohms, I'm getting 5 but I may be reading the wrong scale. Don't often do electrics so may take the motor to work for a leccy to check. Further investigation found the mains switch looking like it's fubar'd. Annoying, I used to have one that looked the same but I think I threw it away. Got a spare at work so I'll swap stuff out next week and have another go.

On top of that, mum's hinting she wants one wall painting...which I will gladly do when I get time and now I find out I'm being volounteered to do out my granddaughters first bedroom...which I will also gladly do....


----------



## MikeG (27 Oct 2017)

Take lots of photos! Mark up the wires before you take the old switches off. One of those took me 4 hours once (there was a bit more to it than that.....).


----------



## alicat (28 Oct 2017)

Going to have another go at replacing the kitchen tap valves.


----------



## alicat (28 Oct 2017)

Oh and getting the front door bell working.


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Oct 2017)

Just got to hang the door on the airing cupboard I've built.
You can build anything with tounge and groove. And a lot of screws...


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2017)

I'm sure my wife has found some things for me to do.


----------



## Ian H (28 Oct 2017)

One of the french doors is off its hinges having its bottom repaired. I've also been gouging a rotten section out of an upstairs windowsill and filling it. 

Also been fitting mortice-locks and hinge-bolts to various external doors.


----------



## s7ephanie (28 Oct 2017)

I must get new glasses, thought it said anyone doing anything DIRTY this weekend !!!!


----------



## irw (28 Oct 2017)

s7ephanie said:


> I must get new glasses, thought it said anyone doing anything DIRTY this weekend !!!!


Yet you still opened the thread...!


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Oct 2017)

Feel free to share


----------



## slowmotion (29 Oct 2017)

I got the first beam into the pair of joist hangers, with 5mm to spare at each end. It's good for a uniformly distributed load of at least 1.3 tonnes over a 4.5 metre span. The beam weighed 50 kg but it was surprisingly easy, even without another pair of hands.

I've been celebrating ever since.


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Oct 2017)

I mentioned to my Dad earlier this week that i was full of a cold and had bashed my ribs, which means every time i cough, it hurts like hell. 
Dad's reply;_ I'll come and pick you up, i need to buy six bags of gravel which you'll be lifting into the car, out of the car and then spreading on the front garden, oh, and the driveway needs cleaning... and can you cement that capping stone back on the gatepost? Thanks son. _


----------



## cyberknight (4 Nov 2017)

supposed to be painting the kitchen floor, not looking forward to it.


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Nov 2017)

I hope everyone got their jobs done 

I'm proud of the erection I achieved:


----------



## MikeG (6 Nov 2017)

Nice erection!

I'm going to be using half a dozen bulk bags from builders merchants for storing my leaves this winter, as an experiment.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Nov 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I hope everyone got their jobs done
> 
> I'm proud of the erection I achieved:
> 
> ...


Nope family shared stomach bug instead


----------



## vickster (6 Nov 2017)

Never again after my paint fiasco!


----------



## postman (6 Nov 2017)

Saturday morning to come.Silicone the shower tray.Small job.Mind you knowing my luck i will put my foot through one of the doors.Stand up bang my head on the shower valve flood the room crash the ceiling and flood downstairs.So i might go out instead.


----------



## screenman (6 Nov 2017)

In the process of putting a new kitchen in our youngest son's house. Much as I love my DIL I think the Belfast sink was not a good idea for the fitter, who is me.


----------



## screenman (6 Nov 2017)

postman said:


> Saturday morning to come.Silicone the shower tray.Small job.Mind you knowing my luck i will put my foot through one of the doors.Stand up bang my head on the shower valve flood the room crash the ceiling and flood downstairs.So i might go out instead.



Use a quality sealer, some cheap ones are not as waterproof as they should be.


----------



## roadrash (6 Nov 2017)

hope you have better luck in the bathroom than I had last weekend


----------



## Jason (7 Nov 2017)

Replacing inline step down transformer and halogen lights for GU10 led versions. Pig of a job as the plasterboard keeps breaking and so repair/paint is required.
I figured half a days worth of work and a bike ride would be my plan ..... WRONG!


----------



## MichaelW2 (7 Nov 2017)

I had a piece of ceiling fall down in the front room. It is old plaster and lath. The solutions are
1. Restore with plaster
2. remove whole ceilling and fix modern ceiling boards
3. Shape a patch out of board and fit into place.

On Sunday I did 3, seeing how it was the least disruptive and cheapest option. I used some Marmox Multiboard 20mm thick insulating board that I had kicking around. It is really easy to cut and shape and very lightweight, recommend it for internal insulation of bathrooms etc.
I had to cut away a few lathes that were warped but it all fitted well and screwed into place without a problem. Next weekend I will plaster the small gap and skim the surface.


----------



## pawl (7 Nov 2017)

No but Mrs P is.Sundays are for cycling. She’s a dab hand with a paint brush.


----------



## toffee (7 Nov 2017)

DIY this end is to replace the heater control in eldest daughters car. 
It's nearly worth the fee to pay a garage to do it instead.


----------



## MikeG (8 Nov 2017)

MichaelW2 said:


> I had a piece of ceiling fall down in the front room. It is old plaster and lath. The solutions are
> 1. Restore with plaster
> 2. remove whole ceilling and fix modern ceiling boards
> 3. Shape a patch out of board and fit into place.



or 4. Screw plasterboard over the existing ceiling. This not only is a much, much quicker and cleaner job than 2. , but it also preserves the historic fabric of the building. Obviously you need to screw through into the existing joists, and not just into the laths.


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Nov 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Just got to hang the door on the airing cupboard I've built.
> You can build anything with tongue and groove. And a lot of screws...


Humph. I need to paint it, it would seem.
Toolstation do a self-priming satin white paint. Could be the way to go...


----------



## Speicher (8 Nov 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Humph. I need to paint it, it would seem.
> Toolstation do a self-priming satin white paint. Could be the way to go...



Do you need to use knotting solution first. Otherwise you will forever have what looks like coffee stains on your cupboard doors.


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Nov 2017)

It's only an airing cupboard, and it's on the upstairs landing. TBH, it's made if knotty pine, I'd have to paint the whole thing in knotting solution!


----------



## Jason (9 Nov 2017)

Spent 40 minutes trying to drill porcelain tiles in the bathroom , in that time I managed about 10% of the first hole!!!!!
Phone out, screwfix.com, diamond tipped drill at £18.60  ordered.
In car, drive 3 miles, collected
4 holes drilled in 5 minutes. Many many many browny points banked with Mrs Bourne.

Lesson of the day is use the right tool for the job


----------



## screenman (9 Nov 2017)

toffee said:


> DIY this end is to replace the heater control in eldest daughters car.
> It's nearly worth the fee to pay a garage to do it instead.




Not a C4 I hope.


----------



## screenman (9 Nov 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> It's only an airing cupboard, and it's on the upstairs landing. TBH, it's made if knotty pine, I'd have to paint the whole thing in knotting solution!



That sap makes a mess of anything it touches,the heat from the cupboard will make it nice and runny.


----------



## toffee (9 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> Not a C4 I hope.



Nope a KA


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> That sap makes a mess of anything it touches,the heat from the cupboard will make it nice and runny.


Can't see any sap / resin at all. I have had the wood a few years. Maybe it's spruce rather than pine?


----------



## screenman (9 Nov 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Can't see any sap / resin at all. I have had the wood a few years. Maybe it's spruce rather than pine?



In that case you are very lucky.


----------



## alicat (3 Dec 2017)

Replaced the flush (outlet valve) on my cistern. Very proud of myself.


----------



## swee'pea99 (3 Dec 2017)

Actually got round to installing this last night:







Plugs in the back of the amp, then I can play music from my phone thru' the hifi. It's so cool! A friend sent me a file of a recording he'd made with his band, via Telegram, and moments later I was listening to it in glowing stereo. (Forgive me, but at 56 I'm easily impressed by modern technology.) 

Not DIY? Well, I plugged it in all on my own. _And_ I read the operating instructions.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Dec 2017)

For the 37th weekend running I'm continuing finishing the new extension, the boiler move, the backed bedroom & the landing, once finished if anyone mentions DIY in the next 6 months there will be an eruption bigger than Mount Etna.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Dec 2017)

Just changed the oil & filter on my Doblo and done a basic service.
Fiat wanted £240 ,it cost me £30 and an hour of my time


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Dec 2017)

Does washing the dishes count as DIY?


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Dec 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> Actually got round to installing this last night:
> 
> View attachment 385794
> 
> ...


Have you tried transmitting with it? I'm after something to plug into my hi-fi amp so i can send whatever goes through the amp to bluetooth speakers in other rooms.


----------



## keithmac (3 Dec 2017)

This year I've ripped out the WC tiled/ sorted out floor and ceiling and fitted new toilet.

Tiled the kitchen floor which was a mile out of level, decided to level as I went and ended up hand mixing 200+kg of tile adhesive. I can laught about it now..

Next on the list was sorting the living room floor, some nice QuickStep laminate made that a nice easy job!.

Sorted out the bathroom, new shower screen/ made a bath panel and lots of painting. Fitted a Byretech Ultraseal around the bath too, excellent bit of kit!.

So at this point I'm all DIY'd out for this year and not lifting a finger this winter.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Dec 2017)

keithmac said:


> So at this point I'm all DIY'd out for this year


I so know this feeling


----------



## swee'pea99 (3 Dec 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> Have you tried transmitting with it? I'm after something to plug into my hi-fi amp so i can send whatever goes through the amp to bluetooth speakers in other rooms.


I haven't, but TBH I have little doubt it would work. Having said which, it claims a range of 10 metres, and my guess would be that that's 'under ideal conditions' - ie, direct line of sight, no walls. Whether it would reach other rooms I really don't know. Then again, for eight squids I'd think it might be worth a punt.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Dec 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> I haven't, but TBH I have little doubt it would work. Having said which, it claims a range of 10 metres, and my guess would be that that's 'under ideal conditions' - ie, direct line of sight, no walls. Whether it would reach other rooms I really don't know. Then again, for eight squids I'd think it might be worth a punt.


I've been looking at Bluetooth transmitters on Amazon, the one and two star reviews claim they're crap... the four and five star reviews i suspect are fake.


----------



## swee'pea99 (3 Dec 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> I've been looking at Bluetooth transmitters on Amazon, the one and two star reviews claim they're crap... the four and five star reviews i suspect are fake.


I treat feedback with caution if there's only 23 reviews, but with 1000+ skullduggery seems unlikely, to me at least.


----------



## User6179 (3 Dec 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> I treat feedback with caution if there's only 23 reviews, but with 1000+ skullduggery seems unlikely, to me at least.



The seller can swap out one product for another product , you will only notice though if reviews mention features that the current product does not have.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Dec 2017)

I changed a light bulb this morning. That is about as good as my DIY skills get.


----------



## LarryDuff (3 Dec 2017)

Painting the spare bedroom.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Dec 2017)

Jason said:


> Spent 40 minutes trying to drill porcelain tiles in the bathroom , in that time I managed about 10% of the first hole!!!!!
> Phone out, screwfix.com, diamond tipped drill at £18.60  ordered.
> In car, drive 3 miles, collected
> 4 holes drilled in 5 minutes. Many many many browny points banked with Mrs Bourne.
> ...



Best for the job, branded (I use DeWalt for the tip) SDS drill bits. Use them NOT on hammer and they are the dogs do-dah's, not to mention a fraction of the price.


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Apr 2018)

No but i did some last weekend... a small set of shelves for my kitchen. No nails, no screws, just really neat joints and glue. Slipped with the router and took a chunk out of one shelf, which meant having the plane the sides down half an inch so i could plane off the damage... as a result, a fairly mundane set of shelves now has a very long gentle curve to the front of the shelves. It's barely detectable but does soften it quite nicely.


----------



## alicat (15 Apr 2018)

> Today I Demolished It Myself. My ramshackle old shed. From this



Hope the bike's okay.


----------



## postman (15 Apr 2018)

odav said:


> Today I Demolished It Myself. My ramshackle old shed.



Does going to Red's True Barbeque on Otley Road,and demolishing a tray of Brisket and burnt bits count as diy.


----------



## keithmac (15 Apr 2018)

Finished boarding the loft out last week, sorted garden out this morning then mounted my lads TV on the wall this afternoon.

Got some decorating to do in the living room but keep putting it off!.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (15 Apr 2018)

In an effort to NOT do any more DIY as a result of rat damage to the out buildings and chicken coop, I embarked on some pest control. 

Apparently the whole country has seen infestations larger than usual. I went to Mole Valley Farmers last weekend and the pest control shelves were stripped bare. My traditional traps were not keeping up and my cockerel chases the local cats away so I have had to resort to baiting the vermin. After 3 days the activity is much lower, the chicken feed is lasting longer and the bait is being lifted. The smell of ammonia from all the rat urine has gone too. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Salad Dodger (15 Apr 2018)

I spent a couple of hours cleaning the gutters all round the house. They were installed by a previous owner, and some have not got the correct slope to them, so they pool water and dirt, which turns into a hydroponic garden if left untended.
I bought a pump attachment powered from my electric drill, which make draining the water easier than the siphon that I used previously....

Then I had to uproot a couple of tatty shrubs from the front garden, take them and the rest of the garden waste to the tip, and on the way back buy a bag of pea gravel to spread on the border where the shrubs no longer stand.


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> Rods, but don't poke it. Fit the screw attachment things, and wind that clockwise* into the blockage and then pull. You'll bring chunks off at a time, until you finally break through. A pair of Mollgrips clipped onto your rods helps turn them (and don't forget to wear gloves, and clean your rods straight away whilst they're still wet).
> 
> *Because if you go the other way you'll unscrew the joint between two rods, and then have the fun of fishing a lost rod out of your drain.



I tried the twisty rod thing to no avail, now trying the Kerscher Pipe Cleaning attachment.

Any idea how you can tell if progress is being made? It’s not going any further into the pipe as the minutes go by.

Edit

As I hit ‘post’ the drain suddenly unblocked and water level fell about 40cm. 
This is an external drain pipe and can still see the water level, but it does seem to drain when added to.


----------



## Thomson (11 Aug 2018)

Took a weeks holiday off work last week. Put up new partition plaster boarded and skimmed. Ripped up carpet layed laminate flooring. Skirtings and facings on. Stripped wallpaper. Put up coving. Done some more plastering last night till 11.30. Just decorating to do soon. And I hate diy.


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Aug 2018)

Anyone know at what rate a drain should drain?

Although I can see the water level, I poured 6 litres down in ten seconds and the level didn’t rise - could just be a high water table after the heavy rain?


----------



## Profpointy (11 Aug 2018)

Yep !

Just resoldered the cables of our garden fairy lights. Mrs PP had been pruning and got mesmerised by "cut the plant not the cable". Obviously I'd never do anything as stupid as that: Not me ! Cutting a cable instead of a cable tie is totally different after all.


Next job is fixing the pipes on the pond pump filter thing so I can finally get some fish.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Aug 2018)

I'm painting the kitchen walls. What a pain in the arse job, cutting in around numerous cupboards and nooks and crannies. With a bit of luck I'll finish the second coat tomorrow.


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Aug 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Anyone know at what rate a drain should drain?
> 
> Although I can see the water level, I poured 6 litres down in ten seconds and the level didn’t rise - could just be a high water table after the heavy rain?



Seems to be a water trap.

It’s working in the rain right now better than ever so I’m calling that a win.


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Aug 2018)

I plan on doing some every weekend but seldom get round to it... I enjoy the planning stages too much, plus thinking about my plans is one of the more productive ways of procrastinating.

This is first in the queue; A tool caddy that'll fit under my kitchen worktop.







The shelves (not drawn) will be heavy gauge wire to stop me from dumping screws and nails on it (it's for tools only), and any dust will fall right through. It'll also have wheels on the two back legs so it'll easily get in and out of its little cubby hole.

I've been putting it off because cutting the 40 mortices was a bit daunting, but I've concocted a self centering jig for my little router...






Those two bearings on the base engage with either side of the workpiece and ensure that the cuts are dead centre. The clamps are also the stops to ensure that each mortice is an inch. Each one takes less than a minute to set up and a couple of minutes to cut. Without all that procrastination I'm sure i'd have done it the hard way... 9 mortices done, 31 to go!


----------



## subaqua (21 Aug 2018)

New kitchen going in. Which will mean outside float gets sorted with a correct size pipe . And hole in ceiling gets filled in. And floor gets levelled properly


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Sep 2019)

I did a bit of DIY the weekend...

A bit of scribing:





a bit of sawing:










a bit of filing:





a bit of drilling:





...and repeat three times:






A few years ago I made a flood barrier (AKA a sheet of ply) for a friends cellar door, which fitted to the wooden door frame. Then she got a new uPVC door fitted, which still leaks quite a lot when the rain is torrential, so those four steel latch things above are to clamp the ply to the new frame.











The sill on the top stops rain running down the door from getting behind the barrier...

this is the outside with the door shut:





Just needs a lick of paint on the sill and some proper torrential rain so we know if it still works. I'm confident it will


----------



## oldwheels (2 Sep 2019)

Clear out any rubbish and generally clean inside my motorhome. I have a prospective buyer so while it looks lived in it is clean and tidy. As an itinerant ferry skipper he needs it to live in for a couple of weeks at a time at least.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Sep 2019)

Just installed new pull switch for the shower. found out last night it was broke . lad says oh yeah i tried it earlier.......


----------



## slowmotion (2 Sep 2019)

I took down the bathroom extract fan and cleared twenty years of dust from the through-wall 100mm duct. Cleaned up the fan motor and squirted a shed load of GT85 into the noisy bearings. On startup it sounded promising but quickly reverted to being horrid again.

I ordered another _el-cheapo_ fan from Screwfix.


----------



## Electric_Andy (4 Sep 2019)

I put my partner's TV up on her bedroom wall last night. I was very upset with the outcome; the chimney breast was very soft and crumbly and even though I drilled accurate pilot holes and gradually increased the size of my bit, the bit still got carried off dead centre. So the TV is ever so slightly wonky. My partner says it's fine but it drives me mad looking at it!

The next few evenings will be decorating her son's bedroom. I hate painting but it should be done quicker with 2 of us.


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Sep 2019)

Electric_Andy said:


> I put my partner's TV up on her bedroom wall last night. I was very upset with the outcome; *the chimney breast was very soft and crumbly *and even though I drilled accurate pilot holes and gradually increased the size of my bit, the bit still got carried off dead centre. So the TV is ever so slightly wonky. My partner says it's fine but it drives me mad looking at it!
> 
> The next few evenings will be decorating her son's bedroom. I hate painting but it should be done quicker with 2 of us.



You have my empathy.

It seems most houses in Lancaster built around 1900 have rubble walls. I dread drilling them. It seldom goes well.


----------



## MichaelW2 (28 Oct 2019)

Finally got around to reinstalling a kitchen drawer. The wooden rail wore out. My replacement rail snapped at a weak point. I got some metal ball bearing sliders and installed them. Only after fitting some side pieces of wood exactly the correct thickness to mount the sliders on. Everything in my house seems to be special, not standard.


----------



## i hate hills (29 Oct 2019)

Decorating living room ALL weekend .....


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2019)

My nephew owns a building firm. Unless it's a very small job, or an emergency repair that needs doing right the hell now, then he does it for me.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2019)

I haven't read this thread but thought I'd pass on a tip I discovered today. Gloss or emulsion paint spots can be hard to shift. I had spots of both on quarry tiles. I tried using Holt's tar remover - worked very well.


----------



## Mike_P (3 Nov 2019)

Sort of virtually finished off refurbing the kitchen - peel and stick tiles on the floor completed, half fake white timber rest where the appliances are huge fake stone. I had spent some time working out what to put on the floor and then realised everything moveable would need moving at once which would be a might difficult in a 2+2 house with no garage so back to peel and stick. Was hoping to discover a set of keys I lost last Thursday; I had used them to put a new bike wheel in the (non-bike) shed and then had fetching the washing in. At 1653 this afternoon I suddenly thought of the peg bag - keys found


----------



## gbb (21 Nov 2019)

Couldn't wait for the weekend, I noted here in another post a week ago my c/h pump was getting a bit noisy, new pump sourced ready, but tonight the pump got really quite noisy. That's it, I'm going in 
So it's often not as easy as it should be...this was no different. Changed the electrical connector, but the big nuts on the gate valves either side are siezed solid, my grips wont touch them. Call my son, gas engineer, request bigger grips, he turns up and yes the nuts are solid, no problem, I will cut them off he said. Up into the loft to put a bung in the cold water feed tank, he comes down and tells me, the root of your problem was the tank was empty so your pumps been struggling. Water tank ball valve freed up, I will have to watch that
So, junior hacksaw a slot in each nut the prise open with a screwdriver then they come off easy. Pump changed, connected, tested, all good.





Boiler is a Glow Worm, we estimate 23 years old, never (touch wood) remember having a single problem with it, just the usual 3 way valves and pumps.


----------



## derrick (21 Nov 2019)

Getting on well with my loft conversion. Just waiting for a delivery of insulation boards and plaster boards.


----------



## gbb (3 Dec 2019)

Off for a few days using up my holiday allotment but full of cold so no desire to do much (wife is at work) so today...
Strip out the bathroom, nets down and washed.
Vinegar solution all the tiles. Good clean round the skirting boards and various corners.
Cleaned around the window frames and realised how old and yellow the silicone sealant is. Pull it out (easy), clean, re-apply new silicone sealant. Looks much better
Descaled the shower head.
Mostly light cleaning with a shake of DIY.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Dec 2019)

I put a TRV on the bedroom radiator. Apart from the usual problem of getting rid of an airlock when I refilled the system, it went amazingly well.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Dec 2019)

Building workbenches into our new Shed....


----------



## derrick (4 Dec 2019)

Still converting loft into a gym, Got the first window fitted, That went well, just got to cut a few roof tiles to finish it of. Then another two to fit. about four weeks in another 4 to go. All Gym equipment scattered around the house.


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Mar 2020)

As mentioned in the other _weekend DIY_ thread... I'm converting the old airing cupboard into a broom cupboard.






I'll be making a couple of shaker style doors to fit in a gap 470mm wide. How wide should i make the doors? I'm thinking knock 5mm off to leave a 2.5mm gap on either side.

Is this a bit big or about right?


----------



## carlosfandangus (12 Mar 2020)

An older Joiner i worked with always carried an old penny (no idea of thickness), all doors were set to leave a gap for the penny around the sides and top, just don't forget to leave a trailing edge on the side opposite the hinge, (slightly smaller on the back edge)


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Mar 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> An older Joiner i worked with always *carried an old penny* (no idea of thickness), all doors were set to leave a gap for the penny around the sides and top, just don't forget to leave a trailing edge on the side opposite the hinge, (slightly smaller on the back edge)


Sounds about right. 

The hinges got delivered today will will put a 2mm gap in the hinge side, so it's gap width minus 4mm


----------



## gavroche (12 Mar 2020)

Planning to make a candle heater for my shed with two earthenware flower pots.


----------



## derrick (12 Mar 2020)

Making the staircase to go up to the loft. Never built one before. How hard can it be.🤔


----------



## fossyant (12 Mar 2020)

Fixing the caravan's front garden fence this weekend - apparently... 

My folks have said half is missing, like most other folks vans. We are opening it after the winter.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Mar 2020)

Cutting the rebates for three hinges, and a mortice for a lock and striker plate. The whole door frame is wonky so it'll be a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Electric_Andy (13 Mar 2020)

A few jobs this weekend. Removing radiators so my partner can paint the bathroom and kitchen. Then painting the rads. Then sawing up a tree she's had felled for firewood. New chainsaw arrives tomorrow.


----------



## carlosfandangus (13 Mar 2020)

Off to paint the flat in a mo, just needs a bit of a freshen up, it looks like we will have to replace the windows though!!! not easy in a 4th floor flat!


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Mar 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Off to paint the flat in a mo, just needs a bit of a freshen up, it looks like we will have to replace the windows though!!! not easy in a 4th floor flat!


Windows are usually fitted from the inside aren't they?

Work in progress on the old airing cupboard...






The door frame needs a bit of fettling, plus a couple of shelves, and a floor, bit of cabling & plumbing to box in, then the real challenge... the doors.


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 Mar 2020)

Fitted from the inside yes, these are UPVC and have external beads, they don't make them like that now, Joiner has managed to fit new hinges and locks, might get a few more years out of them now


----------



## gbb (3 Aug 2020)

Not weekend work but in the kitchen today.. 
Removed 4sq mtrs wall tiles. This required the easing back of the existing worktops without breaking the seals on the sink plumbing. The plasterboard walls survived reasonably well.
7 wall cupboards, old doors removed, new doors fitted.
6 base units, doors and drawers ditto.
New handles fitted, lots of measuring, double checking, drilling and fitting.
Chased the cooker cable into the plasterboard while the tiles were off (it was previously fed through surface trunking)
New cooker switch / 13amp socket facial fitted.

Drove my 28 yo so into the ground , I was still working 3 hours after he fell asleep back at his.

Tomorrow...
Walls to tile.

After that...
New worktops, sink and associated plumbing.
Pelmets to be fitted top and bottom of existing wall units.(the base and wall units are 20 years old, could do with replacing but enough, I cant be bothered, they'll survive.
Kickboards all round.
New 13 amp socket facias to be fitted.

Might consider swapping some white appliances around, may be some plumbing to do.
I also suspect my wife may suggest (if she hasn't thought it already but isnt saying so) the dining room could do with painting, we both dont like the current colour even though it's quite fresh.

Plenty of painkillers taken, keep the aches at bay.
I wasnt looking forward to it, struggle for motivation but as usual, once i get going...


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Aug 2020)

Utility room ripped out last weekend, replaced with new units, vinyl flooring and worktop. New up stand with a single layer of tiles along the top. Oh and all walls filled and painted. Project for this week is painting all my windows and soffits with rather spendy Demi Dekk paint


----------



## gbb (4 Aug 2020)

Change to the plan today and it was a reminder of how tedious, stressful, annoying DIY can be.
Tiles are off so I thought I'd chase the cooker cable into the walls for a better finish than trunking.
Fcuk me, I broke one back box, cracked the replacement, struggled to the point of being very sweary to get the hugely inflexible cables connected in the back box despite several attempts using several different tactics, grunting and swearing, walking off for 10 minutes to calm down...took me 5 hours to sort that out and also chase in a 13 amp socket cable that was fitted via trunking too. 5 hours  of misery

Fitted a couple of the worktops and got each of them slightly wrong, my head just wasnt in it, probably should have called it a day after the cabling fiasco.
All's well in the end, Chinese takeaway eaten, that's it for tonight.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Aug 2020)

Had to get a handyman to replace the wooden soffits on the roof with plastic ones as they had rotted and were letting in the weather , no way am i going up a ladder and risking my neck !, im not keen on heights although i will do stuff like that if i have too .
I have been trying to build mini ck a playhouse out of an old shed but i had to admit its beyond me


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Aug 2020)

Got a roofer coming Friday , spotted cracks in the lead of our flat roofed bay window. Water ingress coming into the house. In fact I think it’s been going on longer than the year we have been in this house ! Not good so needs sorted !


----------



## cyberknight (4 Aug 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> Got a roofer coming Friday , spotted cracks in the lead of our flat roofed bay window. Water ingress coming into the house. In fact I think it’s been going on longer than the year we have been in this house ! Not good so needs sorted !


i hear you we need a new roof as you can see sunlight in the loft and the birds get in and nest under the edge , trouble is im not going to the bank until i know how my job is going to be long term .


----------



## gbb (7 Aug 2020)

5 days of kitchen refurb ... all done, just a bit more to silicone.
It only started as a new gloss white slab doors, drawer fronts and handles. Lots of careful measuring, you only have to drill one wrong and its had it.
The job progressed to..
Replace the cornice and pelmets with more modern ones. A good few accurate cuts and angles...pleased with how they turned out.
Replace kickboards.
4 squ mtrs of tile removal and new 300x100 grey tiles fitted brickwork style...add the usual boring grouting.
New socket facias fitted.
New cooker facial fitted, what a nightmare that was.
Cooker cable and a socket cabling cut into the walls, better than the trucking they were In.
Worktops, sink and tap replaced, no issues with the plumbing, all went well.

The amount of tools you need are ridiculous!!!! It probably took me an hour at least to put everything away.

All the old stuff has gone barring the sink which if no-one wants it will go to a local scrap collector. Worktops went the day they were advertised on FB, same for the cupboard doors. All that's gone in the bin are the tiles, pelmets and cornice .

I want it perfect as it reasonably can be but lack the real experience to do it perfectly which leads to some head scratching and swearing at times. All the same, very pleased with the finished look.


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Aug 2020)

Finishing off the last of the front windows and then maybe start on the back. Upstairs main bathroom and en-suite commences two weeks Monday so need to measure for tiles. I’m not doing the refurbs on this got a plumber in for it, I just don’t have the time so leaving it to the professionals inc the tiling.


----------



## gbb (13 Sep 2020)

Emergency DIY yesterday. In the midst of trying to buy a car, getting things arranged with family etc....the toilet cistern started leaking. Snapped ballcock arm was overfilling the tank.
Water off, carpet up, drain the tank, find a spare ballcock I had...take DIL to view car, go to bank , sorted all that then home to sort the cistern. Slight weep from an old compression fitting once I'd got it all back together but its settled. You realise it's less than ideal trying to re tighten 20 year old plus compression fittings, more time and I'd replace them.
No big damage, slight weeping through the ceiling into the downstairs loo, no big deal.
Once In a while you're thankfull for all that 'cr@p' (this time a ballcock) your wife thinks you keep in the cupboards / shed.


----------



## fossyant (13 Sep 2020)

I usually have a couple of spares. My son is a bugger for running the high power electric shower for over 30 minutes. This in the past has knackered the isolation switch on the wall outside the bathroom over time. I've bought high ampage switch, and so far this has stopped it. Currently have a spare switch in the garage.


----------



## fossyant (13 Sep 2020)

Spent 7 hours constructing decking with my son for a friend yesterday. We're both 'ruined' today. I'll be finishing it off in the week (some slate flags to put back down).


----------



## Drago (13 Sep 2020)

This weekend Ive rejeuventated and old and very knackered blanket box Mrs D found on Faecesbook. Repair, reinforce, wax the sides with white wax for a distressed, faded look and painted the lid.

Done some tiling too, which I hate, but its finished now.


----------



## Andy_R (13 Sep 2020)

Replaced the shed felt with EPDM. It's supposed to have a 50 year guarantee, so I will probably fail before it does. The shed is a pent roof 8x10 so it's a fair size.


----------



## fossyant (13 Sep 2020)

This DIY has ruined my bike riding this weekend, but it's been good for the rest of my body (I keep telling myself). World of pain...


----------



## Ian H (13 Sep 2020)

Stripping & repairing the panelled porch is a multi-day job of work. 100yrs of paint to remove.


----------

